# CURP Card



## Joycee

Hola
Does anyone know how or where I can get a CURP card?


----------



## Guest

At your local office for SAT (Servicio de Administracion Tributaria). Ask your Mexican friends or neighbors where the tax office is, and they will know. 


If your office is like mine, their hours are something like 9am to 1pm for admittance. There may be a line for opening, but it may work better to show up late in the morning to avoid this. 

Take your passport and visa with you to their offices. (I can't remember if I also took along some rent receipts, telephone bills, etc, so maybe grab those too just in case). If it isn't busy, will take less than an hour to get your CURP carnet and to file your annual tax return. They will enter your data for the CURP carnet and print it out. I got mine laminated at a copy shop. For the tax return, they will probably take you to a line of really slow computers, but just act dumb and they will do most of it for you, hahaha.


----------



## joaquinx

Joycee said:


> Hola
> Does anyone know how or where I can get a CURP card?


I went to the palacio municipal, climbed up three flights of stairs until I saw the sign that read CURP. There was no line, so I gave them my passport and in five minutes I had my CURP card. The fastest government process in Mexico.


----------



## sparks

Got mine at a municiple branch office in Manzanillo


----------



## TundraGreen

I believe that INEGI is actually the agency responsible for issuing CURP numbers. I originally got mine at INEGI. But they mispelled my name. When I went to SAT for an RFC number they fixed the name on my CURP and gave me a slightly different CURP number. So SAT can do it as well as others have noted.


----------



## kazslo

This site lists the locations where you can apply and receive your card. Should take all of 5 minutes, probably the easiest time I've had at a govt office.

Directorio Interactivo de Módulos de la CURP - Secretaría de Gobernación


----------



## makaloco

Good site, Kazslo, thanks! I got mine at the Registro Civil in my town, which is exactly where the interactive map and links pointed me.


----------



## gringotim

sparks said:


> Got mine at a municiple branch office in Manzanillo


What is a "curp" card? and what is its purpose,? is it something to do with taxes?


----------



## kazslo

Standing for "Clave Única de Registro de Población", it serves as an identifying number, based on your name, dob, place of birth, an sex - basically putting a number to your person. Its sort of like a social security number which is unique to you and is used throughout all of govt. Its free and fast to get your number, and if you newly apply for an fm3 or fm2, they should get it for you at inm.


----------



## TundraGreen

kazslo said:


> ...It's sort of like a social security number which is unique to you and is used throughout all of govt...


Like Kazslo said the CURP is sort of like a social security number except that it is not used as a tax ID in Mexico. There is another number for that. The tax ID is an RFC number (Registro Federal de Contribuyentes). They are both based on your date of birth so they share some common digits, but they aren't the same. The RFC number is the one you use to get or give facturas instead of the common receipts. It is probably only of interest if you are earning money in Mexico and paying Mexican taxes. 

When they started registering cell phones about a year ago, using your CURP was the easiest way to register your cell phone.


----------



## Joycee

TundraGreen said:


> Like Kazslo said the CURP is sort of like a social security number except that it is not used as a tax ID in Mexico. There is another number for that. The tax ID is an RFC number (Registro Federal de Contribuyentes). They are both based on your date of birth so they share some common digits, but they aren't the same. The RFC number is the one you use to get or give facturas instead of the common receipts. It is probably only of interest if you are earning money in Mexico and paying Mexican taxes.
> 
> When they started registering cell phones about a year ago, using your CURP was the easiest way to register your cell phone.


Thanks to all who answered me. That should head me in the right direction. I was told I needed a CURP number to apply for the Mexican health insurance.


----------

